# Wanting to change my tire truer



## RunninFree (Oct 7, 2001)

I have a maxmod bench racer tire truer. To adjust the cut you have to loosen a wing nut and push the cutter closer. I would like to change this to one with a screw slide.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Topstrap (Dec 6, 2002)

I've never been one for fancy, gotta be tough and very functional. I have the Team Cobra AC and also the DC model from Cobra. The big AC one is really nice, it has lots of horsepower for cutting any compounds easily... has really nice threaded feeds both ways. Usally can be found used for a tad over $100.00 - $125.00 in good condition.

Topstrap


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

tire true'erz are messy.


----------



## bigdon18 (Oct 9, 2001)

i bought my ac cobra tire truer on ebay for 85 bucks and havent look back,, the dc version i totally hate,, the ac plug and go. but all truers do make a big mess,, i have learn that i put mine on a table out side with a box fan blowing on it helps with all the rubber sprinkles ,,,,but dont do it by your wifes car :lol: ,,,, she didnt know what that stuff was and i didnt either :tongue: . 

BIGDON


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

*Ahahaha*



bigdon18 said:


> she didnt know what that stuff was and i didnt either :tongue: .
> BIGDON


Ahahaha! I made themistake of getting a dremel, and shaving my offroad tires down into slicks (nubbed all the nubs off). Oh dear dogs to heaven! I had black snot for days, I had black crumbs stuck on my desk for days. Ok.. sorry for getting this topic off post. HAHA. 

ps. the computer is pending locally, if they dont pick it up by friday, lets talk BigDon!!

Mits


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the integy team tire truer and I love mine. its a little on the pricy side though. but its a great unit. first off the motor on the thing is massive its not some little 500 size motor. so the acutal cutter is 115 from tower then you have to buy and arbor for whatever car you are running. for me the touring car arbor was about 23 bucks (not cheap) but if you look at the quality of the arbor and understand that it has to be perfectly true form the factory you will understand why you paid the bucks. so it does have a very nice slide and depth cutting head. very solid unit for about 150. I highly rocomend it

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott

P.S. RCmits does turning your off road tires to slicks realy make that big of a mess cuz i need to make some slicks out of old taper pins for when I race blue grove. I think ill go get a paper filter mask!!!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I have one simmilar if not the same as the Integy one... It's OK... but the MaxMod ones I've used that were owned by others and at the track were much nicer I think... However the MaxMod ones I've used had a dial/wheel that allowed you to move the cutter in and out... you just had to push it side to side yourself which was/is not a big deal... 

I'm not sure but it sounds like your MaxMod is differnt then the ones i've used/seen... I know if i had a MaxMod like the one's I've used at the track I wouldn't be looking for anything any better.


----------



## hotrod 32 (Jul 20, 2006)

I had a MAxMod and sold it to get a Hudy. Much better cut and much easier to dial in a size,


----------

